# Resurface brake contact area on rim????



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

My DT Swiss rims have grooves which I can see and feel with my fingernail, and my Shimano brake pads are always getting slivers of metal (which I constantly pick out). I want to get new pads, but don't want to ruin those if I need to resurface the rough surface of the rim. 
Should I resurface or smooth the braking surface before new pads? If so, what is the best way to do this.
I read about other brands of brake pads other than Shimano, any recommendations? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have never resurfaced a rim nor do I remember hearing anyone doing it.
Rims wear and so do brake pads.
I think Shimano pads are great, but so are Kool-Stop and they are cheaper.
I ride the salmon pads and besides being a nice pad, you can look at the pad after a ride and can see rim debris on the lighter colored pad. I usually wipe a dirty pad with rag and Brake Parts Cleaner until the black is gone and the pad looks solid salmon.
Not sure if this helps any, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

jmlapoint said:


> I have never resurfaced a rim nor do I remember hearing anyone doing it.
> Rims wear and so do brake pads.
> I think Shimano pads are great, but so are Kool-Stop and they are cheaper.
> I ride the salmon pads and besides being a nice pad, you can look at the pad after a ride and can see rim debris on the lighter colored pad. I usually wipe a dirty pad with rag and Brake Parts Cleaner until the black is gone and the pad looks solid salmon.
> Not sure if this helps any, but it makes me feel better.


+1 on the Kool-Stop Salmons. I run them on all my bikes (mtn. and road) and they've never given me trouble. (I do live in the PNW, so all-weather brakes are pretty much required year round.)

On the topic of resurfacing your braking surfaces, I've never heard of it being done, but I would think that based on the precision machining required, it would be far cheaper to buy new rims... Of course, I could be wrong!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

In my experience, once the pads start getting little pieces of metal, it's time for new pads.... Replace the pads and don't worry about the rims..They will still work fine


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Scrubbing the brake track with scotchbrite and a strong detergent like 409 or simple green will get the inbedded grime out, but I don't think it's practical to "resurface" them as you would turn a rotor on a car.


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I will order some Kool Stops, are the salmons the best as compared to the black-salmon? 
Also, I shouldn't have used the word "resurface" the rim surface, as that implies grinding it down to a smooth surface like a brake rotor. I would want to smooth any sharp spots that may create slivers....what about putting emory cloth on the pads and doing a few stops to round off any sharp angles? Am I worried about nothing.....do all rims shed slivers? 
Sorry for the noob questions, but my other bikes are MTBs with discs, so I am unfamiliar with rim brakes.
Thanks again for your posts


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the Salmons Brake Pads the best!

I also use a Scotchbrite pad, or fine steel wool pad, or the green hardware store paint stripping pads(cheaper than Scotchbrite) with a degreaser to remove metal and rubber pad debris. Works great.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

cyclust said:


> Scrubbing the brake track with scotchbrite and a strong detergent like 409 or simple green will get the inbedded grime out, but I don't think it's practical to "resurface" them as you would turn a rotor on a car.


I hate to do this, but no one’s “in bed” with the braking surface, so “inbedded” will not do. Try “embedded” for a clearer explanation of how the grime is interfering with the efficiency of the brake track.


----------

